# 180 finally



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

heres my 180 just finished hookin it up im trying something different no background, no gravel,just rocks as decor IMO it actually doesnt look all that bad.

this will be home to 20 caribe


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

last one caribe will be here wed or thurs along with super reds


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

wow, 20 in a 180 will that work?

I'm getting a 180 at the end of spetember. I was gonna go for like 12 pygos.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

O, btw toffee, I like that.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

awesome....i like that


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I always try for at least 20gal per fish for life. Im not even gonna put 20 in my 400gal.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

not for life just till they bulk up then sell some


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweet, I am ready to take my decorations out. They just piss me off when they all fight for the one corner of the tank, and the rest of it is empty. Congrats thourough you have waited patiently. Went with the fluvals i see.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2003)

Sorry if im thinking of someone else but, what happened to the golds you had in their?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

n3p said:


> Sorry if im thinking of someone else but, what happened to the golds you had in their?


 never had any golds


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Sweet, I am ready to take my decorations out. They just piss me off when they all fight for the one corner of the tank, and the rest of it is empty. Congrats thourough you have waited patiently. Went with the fluvals i see.


 yeah never had canister they were a bitch to start pumping and pumping but theyre good


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

FreaK'in BADASS!!!!







Congrats man.. all that waiting for a 180 was well worth it. Cant wait till you get it all set up and running man!! Lucky ass!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Nice pick up. Can't wait to see when the caribes are in there.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

damn you. I like it. I give you my approval. Keep them pics coming.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> damn you. I like it. I give you my approval. Keep them pics coming.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> FreaK'in BADASS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes its good and worth it even driving to frisco to get it(6th avenue) and at least its brand new so i know its grade A even worth it while im on the 101 with it hanging out my boys montero lol


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I had nothing but good things to say about my fluvals. Just wait till ya get the food







With 12 smaller p's i am going through 50 to 60 shrimp a week. I think in the last two years i have spent more on food than p's


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

n3p said:


> Sorry if im thinking of someone else but, what happened to the golds you had in their?


 You're thinking of InSinuAsian for the golds in the 180.

Thoroughbred, you may run into high ammonia and nitrite levels popping up when feeding even after its cycled do to the lack of subtrate for biological bacteria to cling to.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> n3p said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if im thinking of someone else but, what happened to the golds you had in their?
> ...


 BUT ALOT OF PEEPS HAVE NO SUBSTRATE TANK HOW DO THEY DEAL WITH IT?


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Make sure you send some pics when you get the cariba!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> rosecityrhom said:
> 
> 
> > n3p said:
> ...


 Wet/Dry system!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice tank








dixon


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > rosecityrhom said:
> ...


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

what are the dimensions of that 180? It doesnt look 6 feet long....you will need length for that many pygos...especially cariba


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice tank :nod:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

If you dont mind me asking, how much did you get it from 6th Ave? I asked them for a 180 gal plexi and said it was out of season :rock:







Still in aww with yours, plus I def need a bigger tank for my Ps.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> what are the dimensions of that 180? It doesnt look 6 feet long....you will need length for that many pygos...especially cariba


 the usual 6x2x2


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> If you dont mind me asking, how much did you get it from 6th Ave? I asked them for a 180 gal plexi and said it was out of season :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 huh i dont know why they said that i called asked them they took my credit card number (half) and like a week later(tye told me 2 weeks it was early) i picked it up it was 520 and some change altogether clear back truvu


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice tank...you should put some natural/dark gravel...!


----------



## DEVILDOG (Aug 21, 2003)

Nice tank man can't wait to see it with fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DEVILDOG said:


> Nice tank man can't wait to see it with fish.


 your wish is my demand click me


----------

